# Which soprano aria have the most mezzos tried their hands at???



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

My guess would be Casta Diva: Marian Anderson, Ebi Stignai, Simeonato , Cecelia Bartoli. Those are the one's I can think of. Traubel sang it transposed down, so sang it as a mezzo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I know one: Bel raggio lusinghier / Semiramide for sure.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Purely a guess: Vissi d'arte. Is there an actual answer?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Purely a guess: Vissi d'arte. Is there an actual answer?






Yes Nina, here's your answer.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Of course Shirley Verrett was BOTH soprano and mezzo. She was sensational as a mezzo, but she was also one of my favorite Toscas and Normas of all time.She even sang the D in the trio of Norma. Bumbry was both, but I think she was more spectacular as a mezzo. When I started this thread I was thinking more in line of singers who made a career as mezzos who recorded a single soprano aria.I can't think of any recordings of mezzos singing Visse d'arte.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Possibly Carmen which is a mezzo role but which many sopranos have sung and recorded.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

How can we forget Bartolli, she recorded a whole La sonnambula.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Of course Shirley Verrett was BOTH soprano and mezzo. She was sensational as a mezzo, but she was also one of my favorite Toscas and Normas of all time.She even sang the D in the trio of Norma. Bumbry was both, but I think she was more spectacular as a mezzo. When I started this thread I was thinking more in line of singers who made a career as mezzos who recorded a single soprano aria.I can't think of any recordings of mezzos singing Visse d'arte.


I am sorry, didn't understood the recording piece.


----------

